# New fish stand and new plants and stuff in tank



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I finally got a fish stand as well as new plants for the tank sooooo what do you guys think

Before. It had the cave and one fake plant as well as it was on the floor not the dresser.










Now




























And ghost Buster (Panda Cory Catfish) the lonely fish no more.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks much better. Not too sure about the shells and castle though


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Looks much better. Not too sure about the shells and castle though


Thanks 

I cleaned then throughly Id say theyve been in there since feb both the shells and the castle.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a lovely tank


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> What a lovely tank


Thank you it feels great to finally accomplish something.


----------

